# 2010 Finke Desert Race - Australia



## Centralian (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I went to the time trials today which determine the Pole position for tomorrows race down to Finke from Alice Springs, it is a tough race and rarely do all the competitors make it down and back. They go down on Sunday and come back on Monday. It is a public holiday here on Monday.

Anyway these are from todays Prologue. Please click on the images for a larger version:


----------



## Centralian (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Formatted (Jun 12, 2010)

First and Third win!


----------



## KKJUN (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Centralian (Jun 16, 2010)

Formatted said:


> First and Third win!


 
Thanks for looking and commenting Formatted, I do appreciate it.



KKJUN said:


>


 
 Thanks mate, I appreciate the feedback.

If you like these shots I will post up some I took during the last day of the race, I was positioned at the last 10km mark before the finish on the last day. I was a hell of a lot closer to the action on that day.


----------



## Centralian (Jun 16, 2010)

I was a lot closer to the action on Monday, very very close indeed. I was a bit on edge and made sure I knew where my escape routes were should I need to jump for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Click on the images for larger versions*.


----------

